# How to Make A DIY Rubik's Magic



## 512456 (May 28, 2008)

I just got my DIY tiles and strings today. Just wondering, do you print the rings on a piece of thin papar or harder stuff like cardboard? By the way, are the rings on this site http://www.rubiks.com/World/~/media/Files/8panel_black_magic.ashx exactly fits the tiles?
One more question. Do you use 16 tiles for a magic 8?

Thanks.


----------



## pjk (May 30, 2008)

> do you print the rings on a piece of thin papar or harder stuff like cardboard?


Go with just regular paper, no point in making it any harder or thicker than necessary.



> are the rings on this site http://www.rubiks.com/World/~/media/...ack_magic.ashx exactly fits the tiles?


They look about right. My tiles are approx. 2"x2", so the paper will be approx. that big.



> Do you use 16 tiles for a magic 8?


Do you mean for a magic that is 2x4? If so, yes, it takes 2 half-tiles to make 1 piece of a 2x4. The paper goes into the middle.


----------



## 512456 (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks. Just stringed them although they are not as good as those factory-made ones.


----------



## Inusagi (Jun 1, 2008)

I have some questions:
Where is the best place to buy magic? (cheapest and best quality)


----------



## pjk (Jun 1, 2008)

Inusagi said:


> I have some questions:
> Where is the best place to buy magic? (cheapest and best quality)


I got mine from Mitchell at opticubes.com . Not sure if he still does them.


----------

